# Help with pellet conversion.



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

Hello. I have been trying for 4 months now to get Harry to eat something besides seed. I've tried broccoli, carrots, spinach, romaine, sprouted bird seed, Harrisons pellets and mash. He won't touch any of it. Currently his seed is Zupreem Smart Selects and Zupreem fruit blend pellets. I put two dishes of pellets in the cage, one next to his seed and one up high by his favorite perch. No interest at all. He won't even go near the pellets to investigate. I have some nutriberries on order to see what happens there. He goes to the seed dish morning , afternoon and evening. I just read about putting the seeds out two times a day for and hour and leaving the pellets out all day. I'll try that next. 

Any suggestions as to how to get him to try pellets? What worked for you?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A few people have had some luck with using a mirror. If you have a mirror that you can lay down flat and sprinkle some pellets on it and maybe a few seeds to start, if he will try it, the thought is that your bird will see his reflection and think it is another bird eating and be encouraged to try also.


----------



## Purdyburd (Jan 18, 2019)

Good news. This morning he actually perched on the pellet cup and put his head down in a few times. Can't tell if he ate any but it's a good start.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The fact that he put his head down into the cup a few times is absolutely a great start! :clap: :clap: :clap:*


----------



## PixieDust (Oct 19, 2017)

I sat in front of my bird's cage for about two minutes with a big lettuce leaf and nibbled on it noisily. I even made "mmmm" sounds like you would with a baby. He stared transfixed and seemed to figure out it was food and naturally, being a baby, he wanted it.

As soon as I clipped it to the side of his cage, he went for it. I haven't tried anything else yet, but God forbid he doesn't get his lettuce leaf PRONTO in the mornings. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## SnowySugar (Aug 25, 2016)

That's funny. My Sugar will scold loudly and shake the clip where the lettuce goes if I don't give it on time!::budge:::yes:


----------

